# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones de ayer en Adra: Un video increible

## Jonasino

Os pongo este enlace de Youtube. La paja y anuncios son muchos pero a partir del s22 es increible

----------

F. Lázaro (08-sep-2015),HUESITO (08-sep-2015),Los terrines (08-sep-2015),sergi1907 (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Es increíble la fuerza del agua.

Se lleva los camiones como si fueran simples palos de madera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El agua cuando baja con fuerza es imparable. Ahora bien, dicho eso, también hay que decir que la planificación urbanística es nefasta.

Esa es la consecuencia habitual de entubar cauces y construir calles encima. No aprendemos nunca, y no será por avisos que da la naturaleza.
*
¿Tan difícil es respetar los cauces de las ramblas hasta el mar?*

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> *
> ¿Tan difícil es respetar los cauces de las ramblas hasta el mar?*


Y añado " y no utilizarlos como aparcamiento cuando se avecina tormenta como ocurre en cientos de ciudades costeras de España".

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y añado " y no utilizarlos como aparcamiento cuando se avecina tormenta como ocurre en cientos de ciudades costeras de España".


Sí, también. Hay muchos inconscientes, véase el año pasado, rambla de Nogalte:


Fuente: https://twitter.com/VOSTmurcia/statu...52769919303680

----------

Los terrines (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos de la riada ayer en Adra.

Fuente: 20minutos.es





Fuente: 20minutos.es





Fuente: 20minutos.es





Fuente: ideal_almeria





Fuente: La Voz de Almería





Fuente: Luis Trillo





Fuente: Raulmartin





Fuente: Raulmartin

----------

Jonasino (09-sep-2015),Los terrines (09-sep-2015),perdiguera (09-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

